# Name einer Serie/Film gesucht



## turbosnake (29. März 2013)

Moin,
ich bin auf der Suche auf dem Name einer ich meine Serie oder eines Films. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr viel, außer das es sich größtenteils in einem Raumschiff abspielt, darin sind wohl die letzten überlebenden Menschen bzw ein Haushaltsroboter der das tut was man ihm sagt. Zusammen sind das mind. 3 Personen.
Ich habe dann noch im Kopf das sie von einem anderen gerufen werden und dort feststellen, das 2 Aliens eine schon Zeit längerem tote Frau immer noch mit Nahrung versorgen.
Das letzte was ich weiß ist das sie im original wohl auf Englisch war und schon etwas älter ist.

Irgendeiner eine Idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## Leckrer (29. März 2013)

Der obere Teil klingt nach Star Trek, aber aliens und ein haushaltsroboter?

Der eine Typ ist ja ein Roboter (kp mehr wie der heißt)


----------



## Rolk (29. März 2013)

Weit her geholt, aber vielleicht Lexx the Dark Zone?


----------



## turbosnake (29. März 2013)

Star Trek ist es nicht und Lexx wohl auch nicht.

Ob das ein Roboter ist weiß ich auch nicht, sondern nur das er alles ausführt was man ihm sagt.


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2013)

Habe es selber gefunden http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Dwarf


----------



## Bubu82 (30. März 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPHPViwHKbs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sagt mir nichts habs bei YouTube gefunden


----------

